# Banana Man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_A man in a banana costume is accused of exposing himself and brandishing a shotgun while riding around with a bunch of friends in Washington state._

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100818/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_banana_man


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if he's going to appeal the case?


----------

